# What does your fursona's name mean?



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

Also, why did you choose it?

I chose Shenzi because I love TLK. I know it's pretty generic, but I love it and now I know I wouldn't change it for the world.

My other fursona, Audri the lioness, is named after a friend of mine I lost contact with. Audri is also something of a pun, considering my fursona's Mohawk is a blood-red auburn. 

Now you go. :3


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 4, 2008)

Well Short-snout because he has.. well a short snout XD


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

That's adorable. Can I call you Short?


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 4, 2008)

Motley.

Lots of reasons, really. I'm a calico, calicos are "mottled" with colors 

I'm also obsessed with jesters, and their garb was called "motley".

She is also a combination of my previous fursonas--that time in my life when I had four fursonas that represented different parts of me... I brought that "motley" crew together   So Motley is me entirely. That's also why Motley's left ear has black on the tip--all of my previous fursonas either had black fur or had black markings (white tiger).


----------



## Chex (Nov 4, 2008)

Chex is my nickname IRL as well as online. I figured it was simple, gender neutral and representative of me. All hail the cereal~!


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 4, 2008)

alchemydragon said:


> Chex is my nickname IRL as well as online. I figured it was simple, gender neutral and representative of me. All hail the cereal~!



*looks up from her bowl of rice Chex*

o______o


----------



## Chex (Nov 4, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> *looks up from her bowl of rice Chex*
> 
> o______o



Hahaha. For a long time, my signature on devART was "Rice, Corn and Wheat"


----------



## PridedFalcon (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, I'm a bird, I'm named after a bird, *shrugs*

No deep meaning, really......


----------



## Ahkahna (Nov 4, 2008)

As far as I can tell, Ahkahna is suppose to mean "Sun Child" or Child of Summer.

I did learn that a variant spelling of Ahkahna, I believe in an African dialect that I can't remember, meant Persistent.


----------



## kayko (Nov 4, 2008)

kayko means love in some langue i forgot -giggles- so i choose that and stuck with it


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 4, 2008)

Midnight is the time of day my fursona became my fursona. You see, he started out as the only human in existence in a world of anthros. When he was 18, he was transformed into an anthro so he would be more accepted among his peers. Midnight is when he was transformed to show the end of his humanity and the beginning of his anthro-ness.


----------



## Kume (Nov 4, 2008)

Well.....Mine was something that just came to me for some reason. And now its starting to stick outside of the fandom as well cause someone saw me sketching out my name in stencil letters ^_^;


----------



## FeralHusky (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine is Faust/Faustus i like the name.

i searched for what it meant it kinda surpised me..

[SIZE=-1]Faust (German for "fist") or Faustus (Latin for "auspicious" or "lucky") is the protagonist of a classic German legend in which he makes a pact with the Devil.[/SIZE]


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 4, 2008)

Silibus is a play on words. It originally came from .Hack//G.U. from the character "Silabus". Changing the "a" to an "i" made it sound like, Silly-bus.


----------



## X (Nov 4, 2008)

i have a meaning, but have yet to find a word to contain it.


----------



## Chex (Nov 4, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Silibus is a play on words. It originally came from .Hack//G.U. from the character "Silabus". Changing the "a" to an "i" made it sound like, Silly-bus.




*chuckle*

Silly Catbus...


----------



## Nylak (Nov 4, 2008)

It's my online name/penname/signiture for my art. Been using it for nearly a decade. It's an inupiaq word, the root of which is my middle name backwards. It seemed to fit at the time, and I'm not changing it anytime soon.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 4, 2008)

At the time I was into squirrels, that were brown.


----------



## Entropy (Nov 4, 2008)

Uh, my fursona's full name is Garviel Arkhriam Khandra. He's known as Garvi or just G to his friends.

Garviel was a name I took from a Space Marine character, Garviel Loken, in a Warhammer book I read a little while ago. I picked it because it's an unusual name which sounds kinda cool, but I'm having my doubts about it now... it's a bit of a mouthful, but I don't know what I'd change it to.

Khandra is a corruption of Khandr, which is what my Second Life character was called for the short time that I actually used Second Life before I got bored with it. It has an Arab-sounding vibe to it which I like, even though my fursona's not Arabic. 

His middle name is just something I made up and added a couple of weeks ago because I thought that it would be silly to create a detailed character like him and not know his middle name xD. Garviel _sounds_ like a human name even though it's not actually real (Curiously, I did meet someone whose second name was Garvie a little while after I chose this name). My fursona's parents had been living on Earth for years, so Garviel was born and grew up on Earth, even though he's from a completely alien species. His parents thought fit to name him something from our language rather than a Vaalter name of his own species since they basically lived on this planet now, among whatever other furry species populate Earth in place of humans a few hundred years in the future. They're not natives, but the family's become at home with Earth culture and quite frankly they love it here. Now, the last name isn't really an ideal choice but I like it anyway. "Arkhriam" _is_ actually a Vaalter name which reflects his heritage a bit, to give a flavour of what he might be called had he not been given an Earth name.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Nov 4, 2008)

Christopher ("Stain") Michael McGorver

I played the WoW Trail (NOTE: I did not buy the game.)at about the time I joined. I was going to be Stabbies McGorver to match the WoW name.
The root of that name was watching a zombie run around with a sword and saying the name made you want to hit yourself with a lead pipe.
Stain was a last minute add-on.
Christopher was after my uncle who helped/helps me with my math D:
Michael was after my idol  Michael Schumacher
Oh, I started to take furryness seriously a short time ago, so I gave the last name some depth: A shortened version of a last name a mile long.
Hardt van Governor-O'riley.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 4, 2008)

Nicias, it's from a book somewhere. I just loved the name.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 4, 2008)

It was just something random I thought up one day


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 4, 2008)

My true fursona's name is Ryu Bluewulf. Ryu means" to find one's self "


----------



## KypDurron23 (Nov 4, 2008)

My fursona is named after an enemy from Metroid, the Brizgee:





Yeah, it's a snail/crab thing, but the name works for a draconian.


----------



## Kingman (Nov 4, 2008)

My real first name is Richard. Hence King Richard...hence the first part King and I'm a man so Kingman, Alphonso is a ploy of Allen my real middle name, and Highborn, is because I have an aura of nobility, and ties to German Kaisers. So my fursona's full name is Kingman Alphonso Highborn. Then I later found out Kingman is a city in Arizona...O.O...oh well


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 4, 2008)

bluewulf1 said:


> My true fursona's name is Ryu Bluewulf. Ryu means" to find one's self "



Also "dragon".


----------



## Nargle (Nov 4, 2008)

Nargle is actually a word I made up when I was a kid (Actually had a whole language that me and my friends came up with) and plays a major role in my vocabulary, and probably always will. I use nargle in place of words such as "Huh?" or "Wha?" when used by itself, and it can also mean "confused," as in "I'm so nargled!" "Quit nargling me!" and "What the nargle!?" Also, to be in a state of intense, unshakable confusion, is to "have the nargles." 

Nargle is really the only word of that made up language that has actually survived the years, so it's very special to me =3 So naturally, when quickly coming up for a SN, the first word that pops into me head was Nargle. I was actually pretty tempted to make my SN "Nargle?" With the question mark and everything, because that's usually how the word is supposed to be used.

Hehe, I think my name has a rather unique meaning, huh?


----------



## moogle (Nov 4, 2008)

mine name means just what it is kupo, and i chose it because im very uncreative XD


----------



## DynDasE (Nov 4, 2008)

Don't know what mine really means.. lol
Just that no one used it on the internet , 0 search result for google.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 5, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Nargle is actually a word I made up when I was a kid (Actually had a whole language that me and my friends came up with) and plays a major role in my vocabulary, and probably always will. I use nargle in place of words such as "Huh?" or "Wha?" when used by itself, and it can also mean "confused," as in "I'm so nargled!" "Quit nargling me!" and "What the nargle!?" Also, to be in a state of intense, unshakable confusion, is to "have the nargles."
> 
> Nargle is really the only word of that made up language that has actually survived the years, so it's very special to me =3 So naturally, when quickly coming up for a SN, the first word that pops into me head was Nargle. I was actually pretty tempted to make my SN "Nargle?" With the question mark and everything, because that's usually how the word is supposed to be used.
> 
> Hehe, I think my name has a rather unique meaning, huh?


That's such an awesome story. I think I had a word like that once, I just can't remember D:

Although I do have an interesting story about the name of my new lioness fursona, Tomew.

Tomew is short for Tokyo Mew Mew, an anime. Now before you think "weaboo", consider this. Tokyo was a nickname given to me by Gabriella, a close friend of mine (my best friend ever actually) and we both loved Tokyo Mew Mew. So I called her Mew Mew. Togther it was either Tomewmew or Tomew. I picked Tomew, and it became my youtube screename.

About two or so years ago, Gabby committed suicide. So I use Tomew now as a sort of "In memory" thing. Plus I'm painstakingly modeling Tomew (my fursona) to be like Gabby, the way she was when we hung out.

RIP Gabby. Sometimes it's good to have personal meaning behind trivial things like screennames.


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sateva is a stran of pot.


----------



## Frasque (Nov 5, 2008)

"Frasque" is French, means something like escape, a reckless adventure, a wild prank, which I thought was funny for an fake name. Plus I just like the sound of it.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 5, 2008)

Let's see...

Sage Fox

Sage as in I like to give people advice and just converse with people.
Fox ... well that's pretty obvious.

My LARPing character is named Semaj, which is my name, James, with the letters reversed.


----------



## Journey (Nov 5, 2008)

My fursona name is kind of part of a pare with my sister fursona name, Journey and Haven.  Their names mean exactly what you think their names to mean Journey=Quest and Haven= Home. However their names do fit with their personalitys, Journey is the advenchuous type, she has a tendancy to act before thinking Where as Haven doesn't do anything without thinking first, she'd be perfectly happy with a simple life at home if only her sister would let her.


----------



## Kender3421 (Nov 6, 2008)

Teige is a anglicized version of Tadhg, which means poet in Gallic. Broin is Gallic for sorrow or sadness. So, literally, my fursona's name translates to "Poet of Sorrow."


----------



## iBurro (Nov 6, 2008)

Because I didn't want to give myself an actual name; anonymity was a huge part of my life back when I first chose my fursona, and now-a-days I kind of enjoy the irony.

((Plus, Burro means dumb in Spanish. I think. Unless it's Portuguese.))


----------



## WhiteHowl (Nov 6, 2008)

If you don't know what Rain is, then you might be retarded


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 6, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I use nargle in place of words such as "Huh?" or "Wha?" when used by itself, and it can also mean "confused," as in "I'm so nargled!" "Quit nargling me!" and "What the nargle!?" Also, to be in a state of intense, unshakable confusion, is to "have the nargles."



It's funny you should say that, it's kind of how I've thought of your name too. It sounds like a really cute "confused" sound.

Nargle? :???:


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 6, 2008)

Journey said:


> My fursona name is kind of part of a pare with my sister fursona name, Journey and Haven.  Their names mean exactly what you think their names to mean Journey=Quest and Haven= Home. However their names do fit with their personalitys, Journey is the advenchuous type, she has a tendancy to act before thinking Where as Haven doesn't do anything without thinking first, she'd be perfectly happy with a simple life at home if only her sister would let her.


I always thought it had something to do with the band. :v


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't really have a fursona yet... but the name I am thinking of using is Kitensa. It is a mix between the words Kitsune (Japanese word for fox), and the Japanese way to spell my name su-pE-N-SA. It shall be written in either English or Katakana. Not Hirigana.
The name Hydramon, however, has a long story attached to it. When Digimon was cool (struggle to remember that long ago. Go on. DO IT!), I made up a Digimon called Hydramon. Then I started to use it as my Screen Name for everything. And now it has remained. I was thinking of changing it, but then found out that not every name ending in -mon has to be a Digimon (Pantaliamon from Northern Lights, anyone?). Wow, that really wasn't that long of a story...


----------



## Takun (Nov 6, 2008)

The Open Sea.

mmmmhmmmm so peaceful.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 6, 2008)

"Shark" doesn't have a meaning.  He is named after one of my iguanas who passed away a few years ago.


----------



## ShadowWaterDragon (Nov 6, 2008)

S is for Shadow, for my knocturnal habits (Night person)
W is for Water, in which I swim and carry (Aquarius / Pisces)
D is for Dragon, who wield true magick (Wizard/Occultist)

The thing that confuses most people is that his name is Shadow Water Dragon but he's a Snow Leopard


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 6, 2008)

I see the humour in everything, even when it's black humour.  I laugh at everything and everyone, especially myself.  My life is one big Monty-Pythonesque sketch.

I kowtow to no one and I always question everything, including authority.  I'm playful and satirical.  I've never been deferential, diplomatic, quiet, or reverent.....I'm the exact opposite.   I'm just irreverent by nature....it was the perfect name for my fursona.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm thinking of having one last fursona, a male to balance out the females. He'll probably end up as a jackal or other scavenger. Maybe even a hybrid of a vulture and mammal scavenger.
His name shall be Alexander.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Nov 6, 2008)

I honestly don't remember where, when or how I first decided to use the name "Blaze", but it's stuck with me for so long, that I just can't picture myself being called anything else on the internet really.  Some of my friends I see more often over the internet than I do in person, and when I do, it's weird hearing them say my real name, cause I'm so used to them calling me Blaze.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I'm thinking of having one last fursona, a male to balance out the females. He'll probably end up as a jackal or other scavenger. Maybe even a hybrid of a vulture and mammal scavenger.
> His name shall be Alexander.



Alexander the male furry harpy? xD I just envisioned a gryphon-like creature made of 'yote and buzzard.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 6, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> Alexander the male furry harpy? xD I just envisioned a gryphon-like creature made of 'yote and buzzard.


Jackal and vulture go well together too. X3

I'm probably going to give him "true wings". That is, his arms are wings, with talon hands. I don't like being anatomically inaccurate. 

Also buzzards are cool. ^.^


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Jackal and vulture go well together too. X3
> 
> I'm probably going to give him "true wings". That is, his arms are wings, with talon hands. I don't like being anatomically inaccurate.
> 
> Also buzzards are cool. ^.^



Keep in mind, vulture =/= buzzard. lol 

Also, Clafier is a truncation of my actual name in another language (I can't remember; don't ask). Essentially it has one less syllable than the actual name. I mispronounced it one day, and found that I liked it. Then my Drow half presented herself to me and let me use that as her appellation.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, according to wikipedia buzzards are raptors. And messing with your own name to make a name is win.


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Yeah, according to wikipedia buzzards are raptors. And messing with your own name to make a name is win.



Yep, they're hawks. ^.^

And yeah, it really is. Although, I think my name in that language wasn't spelled like how I'm spelling it now, but phonetically it sounds identical.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 6, 2008)

"Xipoid" itself has no real meaning, but it does make a nice anagram (at least in my opinion). Just move the 'x' and you get "I, pox id". Strangely, you might find someone named "Diopix" running around here and there. Contrary to popular belief, Diopix is not bizzaro Xipoid (but the implications are amusing).


Though I am sometimes asked by a rather educated individual if "Xipoid" is some misspelling of "Xiphoid" from the xiphoid process. I must reassure them that it is not as I am no medical doctor or student.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 6, 2008)

Buzzards are awesome. There were some huge freakin buzzards where I lived near Baltimore... they sat in the middle of the street and were like "WAT NAOW BITCH."


----------



## Journey (Nov 7, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I always thought it had something to do with the band. :v


heh your not the first person to say that to me. No it has nothing to do with the band though I will admit to liking a few of their songs.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2008)

It's okay to like Journey (both the band and the furry) because both can be exceptionally awesome.

And I'm sticking with vulture and mammal, probably a black jackal. (Not black-backed, just melanistic.)


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 7, 2008)

Richard Von Whitechest Delawere. *chuckles*
It hasn't a deep meaning, but it seems fancy to me. The thing is that he hates to be called like that. Just Rick.


----------



## Chex (Nov 7, 2008)

Sadly, I only have one fursona, and I've already posted. But I wanted to post again, so you get my fuzzy characters! 

First, there's Hexan Rydel, who was originally going to be my fursona when his name used to be just Hex Ryuusen. He was also originally a chimera, and part of a plot that was set in the Fullmetal Alchemist universe. Now, he's a species known as Korento. He's married to his adopted sister and their two male partners, and has one biological son as well as his first partner's daughter and his other partner's son (who happens to be his own son's twin.)

...Wow. That was convoluted. I totally missed the part where I just go "I named him after myself, but then changed it because he wasn't me anymore."


There's Tyrus, my wolfdog, who needed a tough-sounding name. Conveniently, it also begins with 'T', for Tornado, his other nickname.

Tauio, who got his name from my trying to figure out what mish-mash of things he was made of. "he looks like a cross between an antelope, a faun and a lion. Antauion.  ...Tauio."

Zeke, or Ezekiel, my snow leopard and one of my oldest characters, who I named because I like the 'Z' sound.

Jerendyr, a harpy that got one of those long-ass fantasy names because I was a dork back then.

Quinn, who is such a girlyboy that he needed a girly name.

Adham, who was named in part after his father, Dumah, and was actually the first completely 'anthro' character I drew.

And then there's Q'tenahasherzi, a dragon that was infected with long-ass-name-with-too-many-repeat-letters-and-apostrophe syndrome. His last name is Sszaroranthan.

I have waaaaaay too many characters, so I'm just gonna leave it at that. Those are the ones I've used recently, to write with. xD;


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Nov 7, 2008)

Hmm.. mine is just backwards-my-name. BIZZARO-ME D8<
no lol
I just looked it up anyways and it means "son of Arthur" (lol)...

I chose it because I am lazy and because phonetics makes it sound like a trait that I admire... so I went with it.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 7, 2008)

Saber Is Funny Cause My Name In RL Life Is Miss. Saber Sereenah Sharry Kora II, My Name Isnt Very Common, But My Entire Name Is Like Having Four Names In It Self.
Saber Is What I Generally Go By, But You Cam Call Me What You Wish.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 7, 2008)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> Saber Is Funny Cause My Name In RL Life Is Miss. Saber Sereenah Sharry Kora II, My Name Isnt Very Common, But My Entire Name Is Like Having Four Names In It Self.
> Saber Is What I Generally Go By, But You Cam Call Me What You Wish.


Wow, your name is Saber?! THAT IS TOTALLY AWESOME!


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 7, 2008)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> Saber Is Funny Cause My Name In RL Life Is Miss. Saber Sereenah Sharry Kora II



How cool is that?  The next time I fence Sabre (cdn french spelling) I shall think of you!


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 7, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> How cool is that? The next time I fence Sabre (cdn french spelling) I shall think of you!


Wait... a fencing otter? *Pictures Bayshore with a fencing foil* Nyaww... that'd be soooo cute!


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 8, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Wait... a fencing otter?



Why not?  I target shoot too.

Most of my sports tend to run counter to the dominate paradigm (hockey) in my country.  The more un-PC a sport is the better. I like sports that frighten conformists.  Its part of being who Irreverent is.


----------



## Jax (Nov 8, 2008)

Jax...nothing real cryptic...just came to me when the ink hit the paper. Sounds human from a distance. Why Jax? He's just all I wish I was...not perfect...but fair.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 8, 2008)

my fursona's name is Salem Alexandervich Raninkov. it dosent really mean anything, just a name i came up with. but there is some history i suppose. Salem was a more shifty name i like, Alexandervich is just that, a name i liked. Raninkov though, Raninkov was a name i came up with when i was going to write a ww2 story that just stayed in my head like so many ideas. i thought i wanted the main character to be a russian ally with american special forces and i thought "okay a Russkie sounding name, ill want a R and the end to be kov or nov. rkov maybe a start, rnov hell no." so i began and ended with two, Rankov and Raninkov and i just liked Raninkov the way it sounded. and his first name is pronounced Saylum.


----------



## WarTheifX (Nov 8, 2008)

Kopaka Grimm was named after the badass Kopaka Nuva from the Bionicle series, and Kopaka was always my favorite.

And SPARTAN-K47 (Revan) was named between a combination of Master Chief, HK-47, and Darth Revan. But his personality is modeled after myself.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 8, 2008)

Richard: I came up with Rick from nowhere.
Von Whitechest: I wanted him to sound fancy, and remark its chest white fur.
Delawere: Pun on the word and WEREwolf.


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 8, 2008)

KJ Mars. I originally got the K part because my real name is Kyle. I got the J part because I know some people use the J because they don't like their real name. (eg, guy named Craig is called CJ, guy named Donald is called DJ) And Mars, I just thought of the next planet away from earth. Then I realized that Mars is actually a candy company. And if anyone really knows me well, I LOVE CHOCOLATE!!!!!


----------



## Suirano Etheryu (Nov 9, 2008)

I actually learned that my character's name Suirano actually has somewhat of a meaning. The prefix Sui is Japanese for water which I didn't intend on doing and Rano is another language for tragedy so I learned that Suirano means Water Tragedy but my fursona controls Ether. =/


----------



## Xeans (Nov 10, 2008)

Xeans is derived from the game Kingdom Hearts 2  Imma nerd


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 10, 2008)

Gushousekai was a name I came up with for the planet that the TV show "Avatar: The Last Airbender" takes place on.  It's "world of the Avatar" in Japanese.  When I joined deviantART and eventually became a furry, my username was Gushousekai195 and the name Gushousekai soon became associated with the winged African wild dog that is my fursona.


----------



## Kye Vixen (Nov 10, 2008)

My name IRL is Skye so i just dropped the "S" i know not very creative lol.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2008)

My first name is David.  In high school I was given the nickname "Mr. Awesome."  Thus, David Awesome, but that didn't sound quite right.  Throw in an "M."

David M Awesome


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 12, 2008)

Erm i'm a male so that goes for the "Mr"
And mah fursona thing is a fox so that makes the "Fox"


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I just thought Lucid sounded cool. ^^
Other people have agreed so I just stuck with it.
Lucid Blaze! =D


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 12, 2008)

LucidBlaze said:


> I just thought Lucid sounded cool. ^^
> Other people have agreed so I just stuck with it.
> Lucid Blaze! =D



So the Blaze part because you're a flamer, or what?


----------



## Uro (Nov 12, 2008)

Euro sounds cool, but looks too European.
So Uro :>.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't actually call my fursona by my real name. If anything he's my middle name and I like the "-sz", since it's actually found in the Polish Language.


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> So the Blaze part because you're a flamer, or what?


Nah, I was just thinking random words and Blaze was the first one I thought of that sounded kinda good.
Maybe the two names have some kinda deep-rooted psychological meaning or something.
But meh. 
I'm happy with the name.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 14, 2008)

Entropy: scientific term for random and unexplainable bursts of chaos in the universe.
Kirai Kainashi: Hate and Worthless.
Kumokasumi Akuma: Magic demon, fleeing demon.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

Jagd=destroyer

So that makes me wolf destroyer.  not destroying wolves


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

I came up with last names for my characters.

For Shenzi, Taylor.
For Tomew, Archer.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 14, 2008)

timone said:
			
		

> shenzi mary veltora vendeta jackelena hyena, will you do me the honour of becoming... my bride?


 from the lion king 3


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

Runeaddyste said:


> from the lion king 3


Bwhaha, thanks. I needed that X3


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 14, 2008)

Paul - my first suggested name after my birth
Schaefer - German for "Shepherd".


----------



## Dracemia (Nov 15, 2008)

Umbrax Le Noir = Shadow of Darkness ???  It just sound like it.


----------



## sashadistan (Nov 15, 2008)

Silvan Arown
It's been what everyone has called me IRL since I was about thirteen and so it made sense that it was what I ended up calling myself (I consider my fursona to be me, not a persona).
Kieran says that in his language Arown means Lost, or Beyond, depending how hard you pronounce the a.
Silvan is just my name, it sounds good. and is french


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 15, 2008)

jeez, mine is simple... it is my initials in the phonetic alphabet K=Kilo C=Charlie... and Kilo was an awesome sounding 1st name...
a=alpha
b-bravo
c=charlie
d=delta
e=echo
f=foxtrot
g=golf
h=hotel
i=india
j=juliet
k=kilo
l=lima
m=mike
n=november
o=oscar
p=papa
q=quebec
r=romeo
s=sierra
t=tango
u=uniform
v=victor
w=whiskey (lol)
x=x-ray
y=yankee
z=zulu


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 16, 2008)

Rune - Anciant alphabet
Addy - Short for adamant (state of mind, not ficticious metal)
Ste   - Short for my real name (Stephen)


----------



## Fu (Nov 17, 2008)

_Fu
n.
   1. A department in China comprising several hsein; also, the chief city of a department; -- often forming the last part of a name; as, Paoting-fu.

Chinese name
In Chinese, the name Fu means- fortune wealth. The name Fu orginated as an Chinese name. The name Fu is a unisex name and can be used for a boy or girl name (male or female).
Chinese Meaning - fortune wealth
Origin - China

Fu (Chinese: è³¦ "Descriptive poem") is a kind of prose-poem popular in ancient China, especially during the Han Dynasty.

abbreviation of Fuck you

In Japanese cuisine, the traditional type of wheat gluten is called fu (éº©, lit. "gluten")._




Okay in all honesty I just shortened it from Fuyuko (winter child) because I got bored of sounding like an anime kid.

... and now I'm playing the "____ is" game on Google.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> jeez, mine is simple... it is my initials in the phonetic alphabet K=Kilo C=Charlie... and Kilo was an awesome sounding 1st name...
> a=alpha
> b-bravo
> c=charlie
> ...


This is really useful, thanks!


----------



## Lowblock (Nov 18, 2008)

My fursona, Regg, is just my name with the letters mixed around.  Simple, it works.


----------



## blackberry_pie (Nov 18, 2008)

Blackberry Pie... Because the color of the marking on her chest and back are the color of blackberries after they've been stewed down for pie filling.

And yes I did come up with her while I was baking pies.  :3


----------



## KatKry (Nov 23, 2008)

My fursona's name is Sukela which means "attack without reason" or "give chase" in zulu. Fits her personality quite well


----------



## Cooon (Nov 29, 2008)

My oldest fursona's name was a mix between two words: Lycan+Control=Lytrol.

Next fursona's name was Adolfo, which meant Noble Wolf, but that kinda sounds like Adolf and people kept on reminding me so it got annoying

my next Fursona's last name is Cooon. Cooon obviously is Racoon, but with an extra O.

His first name is Yuko, which means to bow.

My current fursona is Svatur Grima, which means black mask in Icelandic.

Shenzi, Your name in icelandic would be, BlettÃ³ttur HÃ­ena (spotted Hyena) or ljÃ³nynja (lioness) or stundum ljÃ³mandi (sometimes brilliant).  (keep in mind translators arn't always correct so i could be way off) But neither of those are very good names...


----------



## Nikolai (Nov 29, 2008)

Nikolai. Because that's the best name I've ever heard. It's not my real name, however, but it's my internet one.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 29, 2008)

Cooon said:


> Shenzi, Your name in icelandic would be, BlettÃ³ttur HÃ­ena (spotted Hyena) or ljÃ³nynja (lioness) or stundum ljÃ³mandi (sometimes brilliant).  (keep in mind translators arn't always correct so i could be way off) But neither of those are very good names...


If I could make those cool accent marks I might take one. X3


----------



## THdragon (Nov 29, 2008)

Well TH is kinda like Jr. but just different letters. I haven't actually figured out what the TH should stand for. And the dragon is because my character is a dragon.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 30, 2008)

Mine's easy. Rick, Richard, Rich.


----------



## Tapeworm (Dec 7, 2008)

It's the name of a kind of parasitic worm. I chose it because I love worms (no matter what kind they are), and it kinda fits my personality.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 7, 2008)

i chose Maple because her fur smells like maple leaves (she likes the smell and color, so shes always sitting in a maple tree or rolling in them.) and she loves sugary stuff (like maple syrup) so basically shes named after a tree.

btw, maple leaves smell faintly sweet- but get a bunch of them and youll pass out from the sweetness. ^_^


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 7, 2008)

Toxxy, I guess, is cutesy spin on the word 'Toxic' even though my fursona has no powers to speak of, let alone one's of a poisonous nature.


----------



## Laze (Dec 8, 2008)

Laze isn't technically my fursona's real name. To be honest, he never really had one. Laze was born into a tribe of lizardmen living in a very unusual desert wasteland and as such they never really communicated vocally - mostly through body language and hissing noises. So names were replaced by gestures and such, not even unique one's for each individual, more of a way of grabbing attention. Plus, being able to recognise smells and being able to differentiate between the throaty calls of family and other key members of the tribe.

After leaving his brethren behind in search of the things that lay beyond the proverbial desert horizon, he soon had to learn to interact with others. Eventually grasping the English language rather well, in the meantime developing the nickname _"Laze" _due to his very laid back, happy go lucky attitude and often lazy mannerisms by those who accepted him as a friend in this new world.

Didn't help that he's prone to kicking back whenever the Sun is out and sapping up some much needed sunshine ~

There's a whole sort of back-story I need to finish typing up ._.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 8, 2008)

Means Borrow...Desume means Borrow, as he tends to borrow other species looks to add to his.


----------



## Wyrdfayth (Dec 8, 2008)

Ciarwyn (her main name) is derived from Irish "Ciar", 'black', and Irish/Welsh "Gwen/Gwyn" (often corrupted into "wyn" in names, such as Bronwyn or Caerwyn), 'white, fair, blessed'. So her name essentially means "black and white". =P

Wyrdfayth (her 'first' name and my FaithSona's full name) comes from Old English "Wyrd", 'fate', plus a misspelling of "Faith". This can be taken in its literal sound, "Weird faith" (strange beliefs), in reference to my unique religion. (Wyrd is also ancestral to Weird, after all.) Also, my bf's name everywhere is Faytandfayth, (fate and faith), so it makes reference to him.

Her surname, CinÃ¡ed, is just a normal name meaning "Born of Fire".


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 8, 2008)

Pretty simple. Michael is my real first name, and Olnet is an anagram of one of my childhood idols: Elton (John).


----------



## ADF (Dec 8, 2008)

Years back I used to play the EverQuest MMO, whenever the severs were down I would hang around the chat room impatiently waiting for the server to go back up. Since you just want to get back to what you were doing in the game the moment the servers were up; gamers would come up with methods of keeping themselves entertained in the chat room during the wait.

I like dragons and when I was in there it was usually because the annoying servers were down, at some point I decided to call myself AnnoyedDragon because of this. Before I even knew it was called role playing I would keep myself entertained by playing a dragon in the chat room, I typed acted out actions rather than speak directly and messed around with some players. Some times it would be fending against dragons slayers; some times dodging a possessed blade called stabby or flying to the top of the room to watch the chaos from above. 

Strangely enough I found myself staying in the chat room doing this even after the servers went back up, there was always time for grind; what was happening in the chat room would never repeat again. It was stupid when you think about it considering I was paying a monthly subscription to play the game and I was wasting time in chat. 

Eventually as I explored the web more I wanted to join a few forums and sites, they required user names so I just kept using AnnoyedDragon. To this day this is the name I use everywhere, it was only when I decided to join my first furry forum that I considered changing it. I was still uncomfortable with the idea of being associated with furries back then, friends could track me by my user name so I shortened AnnoyedDragon to AD and added an F for furry to the end.

So ADF = AnnoyedDragonFurry. 

The username is my online identity and my furry character is basically just me, the AnnoyedDragon name has stuck with me so long I have no problem with it taking part in my furry identity as well.


----------



## Saethwr (Dec 8, 2008)

my fursonas name is welsh for Archer...as the name was originally my shirt name in my archery club. i needed a name for my sl account so i used saethwr and it stuck and became my fursona name


----------



## Ashyen (Dec 8, 2008)

Ashyen and Anise...

Well, I used to write long before I became an official furry, and Ashyen was the last name of one of my favorite characters in one of my old incomplete stories. The name stuck thruough several websites and eventually transferred to the arctic fox I've come to be known as.

Anise... Well, she's just a feminine sounding version of Ashyen. *shrugs*


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 8, 2008)

I named my fursona one of my favourite names:

Johan. 

It's the name I go by on the internet (since it's actually not too far from my own).


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Dec 8, 2008)

DJ comes from my affinity to techno/trance, and Fragon is just a combination of Fire-winged Dragon.


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 8, 2008)

Well I love wolves and I always liked their tails =P Not very creative but i like it.


----------



## JoshiYoshi (Dec 8, 2008)

I got Joshi from RL name. Joshua + Yoshi = Joshi. Yeah, I know it's kinda simple if you think for a bit.


----------



## Leon_Negro (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, My name ,Leon NÃ©gro, can be translated to Spanish meaning "black lion", which describes me perfectly because I'm of African-American decent & my sign is a Leo. (Also because I especially love lions as well as other big cats.)


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 9, 2008)

*Shrugs* Just like the way the name sounds.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 9, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> *Shrugs* Just like the way the name sounds.


 Plus, Lucario's hot. ^_^


----------

